
Atari Engineer Steve Bristow Passes Away - Red_Tarsius
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/02/obituary-gaming-pioneer-steve-bristow-helped-design-tank-breakout/
======
anw
An interesting point was brought up about licensing Nintendo through Atari.
How would the gaming world be different now had they gone with it?

> "In the early '80s, Atari debated whether to go with the internally
> developed successor to the 2600 or a new console that Nintendo wanted us to
> market," he told Wired. "Regrettably, it was my decision not to license the
> Nintendo system." Yes, if not for Bristow, Americans might have played Super
> Mario Bros. on the Atari Entertainment System decades ago.

